# مملس الشعر بيوراير



## فتوكه (18 أغسطس 2011)

(مكواى سيراميك)
مملس الشعر بيوراير
شاشه رقميه 
سلك دوار 2 متر
صناعه ايطاليه 
ب 150 ريال

للطلب : 
[email protected]


----------



## جوهرتي حياتي (20 أغسطس 2011)

*رد: مملس الشعر بيوراير*

نزلي الصورة

موفقـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــه


----------



## جنان الخلد (20 أغسطس 2011)

*رد: مملس الشعر بيوراير*

[align=center] 
بالتوووفيق لك يااارب ...
[/align]


----------

